# Weekly reports



## Brucie (May 9, 2018)

I haven’t received a weekly report for the last two weeks, am i alone


----------



## uberdave2015 (May 8, 2018)

Neither have I


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

On Uber I haven't either


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

My last was April 16-23rd. What I noticed was the disappearance of the daily braking & acceleration reports also.


----------



## Brucie (May 9, 2018)

Gibman73 said:


> My last was April 16-23rd. What I noticed was the disappearance of the daily braking & acceleration reports also.


Yes that is right I haven't seen the braking/acceleration report either. I have missed three weekly reports in four weeks. I contacted uber who eventually said it was a known problem.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

It's very sporadic. When I look at my reports page, I get two weeks in a row, a skipped week, two weeks in a row, a skipped week, etc., etc.. 

Also, no daily driving reports in about 10 days.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

It's working for me. This is how we roll in Chicago


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

No weekly reports here for a few weeks either. I like to check them if my numbers drop. 
Daily driving reports are a laugh. Already figured out how to drive my car.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Yep, same here.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> It's working for me. This is how we roll in Chicago


LOL! I think you unlocked a new level


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

They got rid of weekly reports. You won’t be seeing them anymore.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Allegedly you only get a weekly report in the app if you have 40+ rated trips for that week, according to Rohyip. No response needed.


----------

